# two faced jewel?



## mamospreng (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok my breeding pair of red jewels have been breeding for a while now. The mother colors up breeds raises then loses color. Then starts over. I was expecting then to beef again soon and this morning I wake up to one half of her face bright red the rest with light color? Perfect line down the center of her face and it goes back to her gills. Is something wrong?


----------



## mamospreng (Apr 26, 2011)

Anyone anything?


----------



## oldwheat (Dec 24, 2007)

This sort of thing happens occasionally in fishes. I have never heard of a definite reason for it's occurrence although nerve damage has been suggested at times. Usually one side of the head is darker rather than lighter however. It could be a temporary & reversible affliction or not, only time will tell,


----------



## mamospreng (Apr 26, 2011)

Yea one side is dark the rest of body is light?

I've never seen anything happen to her? Scares me.


----------

